# Get the newsON app if you want your local news



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I was holding back to make sure this works. But so far it does.

On November 4 several stories appeared, one of which was headlined *NewsON Brings Your Local News Stations To iOS, Android And Roku* that tells us:



> A company called NewsON launched today, offering cord cutters and mobile consumers access to local news with an app that works on iOS, Android, and Roku devices. The service, which is financially backed by a cohort of TV stations, claims to offer local news coverage across 75 percent of the U.S., including video content from a total of 118 stations in 90 markets.
> 
> The launch comes at a time when more consumers are dropping their cable and satellite TV subscriptions in favor of streaming services and other over-the-top offerings, like those from Netflix, Hulu, HBO and Amazon, for example. But when you cut the cord, one thing that often goes missing is the extensive news coverage you had previously through pay TV and its many channels.


A story on PC Magazine's website *Watch Local News Broadcasts With NewsON App* explained:



> Launched on Tuesday for iOS, Android, and Roku, the free, ad-supported app offers live and on-demand local newscasts right to your mobile device or TV. The app features video content from 118 stations in 90 markets, covering approximately 75 percent of the U.S.
> 
> That includes stations operated by ABC Owned Television Station Group, Cox Media Group, Hearst Television, Media General, and Raycom Media. Together, these five broadcast TV station groups formed NewsON back in June, and now the app is available for download.
> 
> It lets you find stations anywhere in the U.S. via an interactive map, and then access their newscasts right away, without having to log in or pay. While watching, you can skip to the segments that you care about most - like business, sports, weather, or traffic.


Contrary to the PC Magazine's mention of an interactive map, the Roku App doesn't use a map. The reason I'm posting this now is that on another thread a question came up about it. My response was as follows:



> If you are like me, because of my location I didn't get a station in my San Francisco DMA, but KCRA (NBC local) Sacramento instead.
> You may have noticed up at the upper left of the screen a practically invisible symbol that indicates the left-right-up-down control. Press left and you'll get to a very confusing menu.
> 
> On that menu I went down to the "Places" option, pressed left, that gave me a national regions menu, I scrolled down to "West", pressed left, which gave me a state option so I scrolled down to California, pressed left and it gave me several DMA choices, I picked San Francisco with a left press, and it gave me two stations and one station clips options, I picked KGO (ABC local) with a left, and I could set it as a favorite and a watch now. I have both KGO and KCRA as favorites.
> It's a bit clumsy in presentation but it works.


I don't know anything about the interface beyond the Roku, but the app does allow me to watch the local news when it's on, with and without some commercials. It's free and resolves my concern about accessing local news when I cut the cord May 2017.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tip....However..."The app features video content from 118 stations in 90 markets, covering approximately 75 percent of the U.S."....Colorado, Utah, and Wyoming are not included in the "75%". I check back with the app in the future to see if my area is added....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I recently put 101.5's app on my phone and was absolutely besieged with local traffic updates and local news. Sometimes too much is just too much. 101.5 is NJ's biggest radio station, covering the whole state. 

Rich


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

phrelin said:


> I don't know anything about the interface beyond the Roku, but the app does allow me to watch the local news when it's on, with and without some commercials. It's free and resolves my concern about accessing local news when I cut the cord May 2017.


Thank you for this tip. I found it very entertaining to watch news from various places that I have lived. Different stations seem to have their own style on how they use OnNews. I did not seen any commercials, but I suspect that will change.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I chose KABC channel 7 Los Angeles for the local news. The time was between 6pm and 7pm. The news cast that was being shown was like from 4pm. Where was the live 6pm newscast at. Looks like this is only pre recorded knows shows.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Wilf said:


> Thank you for this tip. I found it very entertaining to watch news from various places that I have lived. Different stations seem to have their own style on how they use OnNews. I did not seen any commercials, but I suspect that will change.


That is why I wish DISH network had a programming deal for subscribing to as many local markets an one wanted.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

SeaBeagle said:


> I chose KABC channel 7 Los Angeles for the local news. The time was between 6pm and 7pm. The news cast that was being shown was like from 4pm. Where was the live 6pm newscast at. Looks like this is only pre recorded knows shows.


I like watching news on my schedule - not the station's. Besides, live news as it is happening, is the exception, not the norm. So much of the news on station's websites is days, not hours old. One of the stations I visited on OnNews (don't remember which one) promised that they would go "live" when necessary.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

iOS users BEWARE!!! since installing this app my battery took a nose dive. usually going from 100 to around 80 in about 2 hours without the phone being used. since deleting the app, battery usage is back to normal


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I have been watching KOIN in Portland via OnNews about the flooding - no questing that had gone "live".


----------

